# Finger Protection?



## Artemis (Feb 20, 2018)

Yet another newbie question from me My family and I shot our Peerless Polys for the first time today and had a blast. Totally new to this, but as an archery coach, I keep comparing the two sports. After a few hundred releases, my ammo pouch holding fingers became a little sensitive, nearing soreness. Guessing some calluses will quickly build up with practice, but was wondering if any slingshotters use anything on their index finger and thumb, sort of akin to how an archer wears a finger tab on their draw hand. Thanks in advance


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

In my particular case it would make for a slovenly release. Release is 78% of the game. Anything between my skin and that pouch dampens sensitivity. I needs to feel my pouch...


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Dude, "a few hundred releases" is really jumping into the deep end for a newby!

Your intuition will no doubt be validated and those fingers will toughen up with time.

Your enthusiasm is impressive, though.

Go get 'em Artemis!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Guitar calluses will develop. But if you feel like you gotta have something when you get tender, try new skin liquid bandage.

Hardcore? Superglue your tips, but it is a lil' slick and a pain to get off.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks guys your your insight  Always appreciated!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What the other guys said.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Artemis,

Wear is also depends on the pouch. If there are ventilation holes or the edges of the hide are stiff (with laser cut pouches it may happen) that may give some pain. Your hand gets used to that, but over a certain amount of time the fingers can suffer no matter what. The average 1-2hrs are mostly without a problem when you are already into slingshots for a while. However a full day of shooting can end up with pretty much eroded fingertips.

Pinch on the edge / on the ball and look for a pouch that has just the right amount of friction. Try out more. Some pouches can make a real difference!

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Just keep that enthusiasm and you'll build up those fingers before ya know it. I also still teach a few students on barebow recurve, nice to meat ya.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

There was a gentleman at the Mwst that had a black pliable looking finger sleeve he used. I never got around to asking him exactly what it was, but I feel it would help a lot. I believe I used to see postal workers use a similar device.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 20, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Just keep that enthusiasm and you'll build up those fingers before ya know it. I also still teach a few students on barebow recurve, nice to meat ya.


Thanks, and always great to meet a fellow archer, especially barebow


----------



## Artemis (Feb 20, 2018)

Super helpful advice and encouragement. Thanks everyone! I'm looking forward to well earned calluses


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Tag said:


> There was a gentleman at the Mwst that had a black pliable looking finger sleeve he used. I never got around to asking him exactly what it was, but I feel it would help a lot. I believe I used to see postal workers use a similar device.


Sounds like "finger cots". and I think you're right.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I always apply a little spray rubbing alcohol to my thumb and trigger finger before I shoot. Its to remove any 'stickiness' and it numbs and toughens the skin. I learned this from karate training as we used to apply rubbing alcohol to the hands and knuckles before long striking sessions. It also helps to speed up the process of developing calluses.

Hope that helps! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJLawrence (Mar 2, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Just keep that enthusiasm and you'll build up those fingers before ya know it. I also still teach a few students on barebow recurve, nice to meat ya.


----------



## SJLawrence (Mar 2, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Just keep that enthusiasm and you'll build up those fingers before ya know it. I also still teach a few students on barebow recurve, nice to meat ya.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy your visits.


----------

